# Debut album One



## A3D2 (Sep 16, 2022)

Hi everyone!

I've been on this forum for some time now, but have never shared any of my personal work.
For the first time I am proud of what I've made and I got signed to a record label, called Piano and Coffee Records, for the first time in my life.

The first single "Broken Silence" from my album "One" is out today!





As a composer with a disability I never thought this day would ever happen, so I'm really happy.

Here is the first videoclip for my single:



Should anyone want to support me, you can pre-order the album on my bandcamp. You get 3 singles beforehand for download now when you pre-order:






Cheers, hope you guys enjoy the music! I hope it may provide you some peace and stillness in this busy world.


----------



## CGR (Sep 16, 2022)

A3D2 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I've been on this forum for some time now, but have never shared any of my personal work.
> For the first time I am proud of what I've made and I got signed to a record label for the first time in my life.
> ...



Mesmerising & hauntingly beautiful.


----------



## A3D2 (Sep 16, 2022)

CGR said:


> Mesmerising & hauntingly beautiful.


Thank you so much, means a lot!


----------



## creativeforge (Sep 16, 2022)

A3D2 said:


> My first single "Broken Silence" from my album "One" is out today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Adriaan,

Congratulations for the release! Sorry for the brokenness from which this very intimate project emerges from... but this is how I also understand Arts to be a canvas for the soul. 

So you created your own patches of sounds from found sounds? Hope to hear more about how you did that at some point. Along with the cymatics video, that's quite the work, well done! It makes the experience of your music so unique. 
And for being picked up by a label ►  Looking forward to the other songs and video! ♥ 

Andre


----------



## A3D2 (Sep 16, 2022)

creativeforge said:


> Hi Adriaan,
> 
> Congratulations for the release! Sorry for the brokenness from which this very intimate project emerges from... but this is how I also understand Arts to be a canvas for the soul.
> 
> ...


Hi @creativeforge ! Thank you, I'm honoured that you like my music. No problem, I have learned that even hard times in life can in the end bring much positive meaning and change. I hope this can also give courage to other people who have had to deal with difficult times in their lives.

Yes, I compose using only my own sounds and practically solely use sounds that I record in nature (apart from the classical instruments on my album such as piano, strings, glasses and harmonium). I always feel very close to nature and its sounds kind of give me a voice while I am able to give nature a voice as well, which I find important in these times of climate change.

I recorded the cymatics videos for the entire album: thank you for the compliments! The next singles will also have cymatics videos: I thought it was fitting to have a natural phenomenon literally display how my music sounds, especially since my music relies so heavily on natural sounds.

Thanks for your support, really appreciate it!


----------



## A3D2 (Sep 29, 2022)

The second single "Old Shelter" is out today 


You can also find me on spotify:


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 30, 2022)

Listened for 10 seconds. Preordered on Bandcamp. Fantastic sonic world. Congratulations on the release!


----------



## A3D2 (Sep 30, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Listened for 10 seconds. Preordered on Bandcamp. Fantastic sonic world. Congratulations on the release!


Thank you so much! Really appreciate your support . Glad to hear you like it!


----------



## tressie5 (Sep 30, 2022)

Nothing like ambient tracks to drag me out of the woodwork. Very nice, Adriaan.


----------



## A3D2 (Oct 1, 2022)

tressie5 said:


> Nothing like ambient tracks to drag me out of the woodwork. Very nice, Adriaan.


Thank you so much!


----------



## A3D2 (Oct 14, 2022)

Today the third and last single "Distant Overtones" is released by Piano and Coffee Records . It is a track that reflects on both the beauty of nature and at the same time the danger that slumbers in its enormous power. I wrote it after having been inspired by the mountain landscapes in Iceland. It made me feel really small as a human being .



You can also find this song of my album on spotify:





Enjoy!


----------



## A3D2 (Oct 14, 2022)

The beautiful artwork cover for both the singles and the album were made by the great Celia Bayo (https://www.celiabayo.com/) and reflects the idea that the 12 compositions on my album "One" were originally not conceived with the idea of ever getting released but that, like separate shards of ice, they slowly floated together and formed an island of music.


----------



## Michel Simons (Oct 15, 2022)

Beautiful. Right up my alley. Pre-ordered.


----------



## A3D2 (Oct 15, 2022)

Michel Simons said:


> Beautiful. Right up my alley. Pre-ordered.


Thank you so much for the support


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Oct 15, 2022)

Very nice -- love the mood 

How did you create those visuals for the videos?


----------



## A3D2 (Oct 16, 2022)

MusiquedeReve said:


> Very nice -- love the mood
> 
> How did you create those visuals for the videos?


Thank you! Well, I made a videoclip for each piece of the album through the process of cymatics: the study of visible sound vibration and the transformational nature of sound and matter. I filmed the sound vibrations caused by my music in water by placing a metal lid filled with water on a large speaker and playing my music loudly. The vibrations of the music then just unveiled these beautiful geometric patterns for each composition.


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Oct 16, 2022)

A3D2 said:


> Thank you! Well, I made a videoclip for each piece of the album through the process of cymatics: the study of visible sound vibration and the transformational nature of sound and matter. I filmed the sound vibrations caused by my music in water by placing a metal lid filled with water on a large speaker and playing my music loudly. The vibrations of the music then just unveiled these beautiful geometric patterns for each composition.


Very cool!!! Old school science


----------



## Macrawn (Oct 16, 2022)

I like the music. The synth sound on the second one is so nice to listen to.


----------



## A3D2 (Oct 16, 2022)

Macrawn said:


> I like the music. The synth sound on the second one is so nice to listen to.


Thank you for the compliment! Glad you enjoy the synth sounds, they were all made on 1 synth.


----------



## A3D2 (Oct 28, 2022)

Today is album release day! I'm so happy to finally be able to share the entire album One with all of you .



This album has been a long journey for me and the tracks have been a long time in the making. To now finally see it out there in the wild where it can now belong to all of you is just the greatest thing.

I want to thank all of you here at VI-C from for the support I received, it really means the world to me and is really touching .
If you like the music, please feel free to share it among friends and family, that is the kind of company where this music belongs.


Much love and have a wonderful day!


----------



## Michel Simons (Oct 28, 2022)

Congrats on the release. I waited to download the complete album and will do so this weekend and enjoy the listen.


----------



## A3D2 (Oct 28, 2022)

Michel Simons said:


> Congrats on the release. I waited to download the complete album and will do so this weekend and enjoy the listen.


Thank you so much! I wish you a wonderful and cosy listening experience! Hope it may bring much joy and peace


----------



## A3D2 (Oct 29, 2022)

The record label just released the cymatics video for the entire album 'One':



For those who like a more audiovisual experience


----------



## A3D2 (Nov 3, 2022)

For those who might be interested: the record label sells a lovely physical CD version, which you can find over here 









adriaan swerts — one — piano and coffee


One Adriaan Swerts ︎ CD — €10 Belgian composer and sound artist Adriaan Swerts announces the release of his debut full-length album One in...




pianoandcoffee.com


----------

